# My first solo CD



## avguste (Jul 12, 2006)

Hello everyone
My name is Avguste and I am currently attending Texas Christian University for my Master in Piano Performance.
I would like to invite you to visit my website at http://www.avgusteantonov.com
I would like to also invite you to check out my first solor CD which can be found at http://www.avgusteantonov.com/cdorderpage.htm
Please look around and consider making one or more purchases

Thank you for your time
I hope I will have the plaisir to send you CDs


----------

